# [Q] choco cooky font



## pumix (Apr 26, 2011)

Hi all

Anyone have the "choco cooky" font, .ttf preferable, and is willing to share?

Thanks!


----------



## gomezzz (Apr 28, 2011)

pumix said:


> Hi all
> 
> Anyone have the "choco cooky" font, .ttf preferable, and is willing to share?
> 
> Thanks!

Click to collapse



there you go... OK, it's not .ttf but it worked for me though...


----------



## karthiksitian (Sep 29, 2011)

apk has been installed how to apply it using stock launcher...:|


----------



## CKal (Sep 30, 2011)

You can extract the _apk_ file and go into the _res_ folder to find your font, very likely in _ttf_. Then you can use a Font Changer app to install the font onto your device.

Root is needed, by the way.

Or otherwise, you can navigate to _root/system/font_ and replace the font in there - but remember to modify the permissions of your newly installed font _ttf_.


----------



## The_Biz (Oct 17, 2011)

Is there any other good fonts in apk format?


----------



## miticomv (Jan 30, 2012)

Here it is...


----------



## iknowiamsocute (Mar 11, 2015)

*Choco cooky*

I have a choco cooky font that you can apply to your phone. I can send it to you if you want...


----------



## Anshul90 (Apr 6, 2015)

*Need choco cooky font for MOTO G*

Will this font style work in my MOTO G 2nd gen without rooting?? If yes then send me the file on [email protected]


----------



## Khan.X (Sep 9, 2015)

*I want this font but wth are these permission requests for?!*

..


----------



## Juan christopher (May 29, 2018)

I need the font but my phone its not rooted


----------

